

Techzing 38 – Pete Michaud / Retired at 25 - andrewdavey
http://techzinglive.com/?p=187

======
andr
Can people please stop boasting that they are retiring at 20, 25, etc.?

If you drop out of work and start your own business, you have not retired.
Achieving financial independence and not working for other people is great.
Retiring is not about financial independence, it's a mindset - not undertaking
anything else in your life. If you retire at 25 you are just lazy.

~~~
daeken
This is covered about 32 minutes in. He's "retired" in that he doesn't have to
work, but he still does; he just didn't work hard, from his perspective.

------
andrewdavey
In my opinion, one of the best Techzing podcasts to date. Well worth a listen.

------
daeken
So is his name Pete Michaud or Paul Michaud? They say "Paul" in the title but
"Pete" everywhere else, so I'm assuming that it's "Pete".

~~~
ErrantX
It's peter according to his HN profile:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=pmichaud>

